# western flyer trike...can anyone date it?



## cstorar (Jan 10, 2012)

can anyone tell me the year or if its worth anything?


----------



## barracuda (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like an AMF product, probably a rebadged base model AMF Junior. Could be as old as 1950, but the same basic trike was made for about a decade, I think. I have a more deluxe-ish one:





Gotta have skirt guard/farings on your front wheel for the aerodynamic quality.

AMF owned Harley Davidson in 1969, so you could claim it as a progenitor. YES, I OWN A HARLEY!!

I'd say about $25 in terms of value. I'll sell you mine for $30 + shipping. Think of it - TWO HARLEYS!!!


----------



## modelb (Jan 14, 2012)

*trike with skirt guard/fairing*

come on man it does not have one of those sissy old man fairings. I ride a 2003 screaming eagle deuce.  How much do you think the freight would be to 94542 zip code? let me know i like the trike. but i love my deuce.  my e-mail is shebasuperdog@earthlink.net


----------



## barracuda (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, you're gonna be a REAL bad-ass with this little guy. And the freight should be minimal, because it looks like you live about two miles away from me. Check your email.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 15, 2012)

*hello  i have  one just like it on here*

i have one  just like that on here   what is the name on that please    chucksoldbikes   cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------

